
Show HN: Pastepal – your next favorite pasteboard manager for Mac - onmyway133
https://onmyway133.com/pastepal/
======
brudgers
Visually, the pictures of laptop screens don't highlight the product well
because the pasteboard is only a small portion of the image and the image is
only a small portion of my web browser window. All the pictures look very
close to the same and the text on the pasteboard of the laptop picture is
undifferentiable. The subtle differences between screen shots do not convey
the different use cases described in the accompanying text. Good luck.

~~~
onmyway133
thanks a bunch for the feedback, I will fix that

